# How do you keep your iPhone/smartphone clean?



## ShadesofGreen (Aug 26, 2009)

*How do you keep your cell phone clean?*

I have an iPhone (don't give me crap, it's cool and useful). It works great as an iPod and I have an earpiece that let's me take important, and not so important calls. :whistling2: But, I'll tell you, I'm afraid to take it out of my pocket cause I might get paint on it. That would suck. 

2 questions -

1. Do you guys use your phones while you work?
2. How do you keep it clean, especially the touchscreen models?

I have a touchscreen pouch that I use but it doesn't work well and you still have to touch the top of it sometimes.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't have a smart phone and really don't want one. I work for a living and am not sitting behind a desk so I have a phone that is made to with stand the riggers of the enviroment. ( This is not meant as a snide remark just the theory for why I chose my phone.) I have a Samsung Rugby, and I love it. I'm afraid to buy a smart phone I would have in broke within a month.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I moved the thread to the Technology section.

I don't use a smart phone but for my ipod I use an Otterbox, the second page of this thread touches on otterbox uses with an iphone.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I work! I have a smart phone. I would be lost without it. I just lock it my truck if I am going to be getting dirty.


----------



## ShadesofGreen (Aug 26, 2009)

*iWork 2*

Thanks Sean. 

Some days are dirtier than others. When I've got colorfingers I try to use my knuckles on the touchscreen, but I'm with you about locking it away if it's really bad. People get pissed sometimes if I don't respond that day, but i'm like, "I work during the day."

Off to work on Saturday cuz it rained me out yesterday... :sweatdrop:


----------



## BESMAN (Jul 15, 2009)

they must sell screen protectors for iphones somewhere.


----------



## ShadesofGreen (Aug 26, 2009)

BESMAN said:


> they must sell screen protectors for iphones somewhere.


Well, sure, but that doesn't garauntee safety I don't believe. Plus alot of them bubble up so I don't really like them.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

here is an otterbox for iphone http://www.otterbox.com/iphone-cases/iphone-3g-3gs/iphone-3g-3gs-defender-case/ it has 3 layers of protection.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

Blackjack 2 here. I love it and consider it my battle phone. It has a full leather case it goes into and clips on my belt. No problems as of yet.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

If it gets dirty, it gets dirty.
It works good dirty too.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I have a Blackbery Bold in an Otter box six days of the week. The way I look at it, if it's on a jobsite, it's GOING to get paint on it..... 

Sunday I take it out so I can look "cool".  (I know, I'm a dork)


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

George Z said:


> If it gets dirty, it gets dirty.
> It works good dirty too.


See: There you go. Life's a beach!


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> See: There you go. Life's a beach!


Exactly!
Give up, everything we have has some paint on it.
Why not the phone.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I work! I have a smart phone. I would be lost without it. I just lock it my truck if I am going to be getting dirty.



I guess I should have said I'm rough as hell on phones. So I know I couldn't afford to continuly replace a smart phone.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

WAGGZ said:


> I guess I should have said I'm rough as hell on phones. So I know I couldn't afford to continuly replace a smart phone.


You could get insurance on one and it would be a lot cheaper and you can replace it multiple times.


----------



## ShadesofGreen (Aug 26, 2009)

George Z said:


> Exactly!
> Give up, everything we have has some paint on it.
> Why not the phone.


I feel that. Why not take pride, huh?


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> You could get insurance on one and it would be a lot cheaper and you can replace it multiple times.



I may look into one the next time I get one. But I have only had the Rugby for a month so that will be a while. Plus I make fun of a lot of the people in my family because they got one just so they could do mobile facebook, and with all I've said I would have to eat crow. So as long I can talk and text, I'm good. I can live without a phone that irons my pants and makes a grilled cheese.:jester:


----------



## ShadesofGreen (Aug 26, 2009)

WAGGZ said:


> I may look into one the next time I get one. But I have only had the Rugby for a month so that will be a while. Plus I make fun of a lot of the people in my family because they got one just so they could do mobile facebook, and with all I've said I would have to eat crow. So as long I can talk and text, I'm good. I can live without a phone that irons my pants and makes a grilled cheese.:jester:


I hear Wooster is coming out with brush-phone that has a roller application.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

ShadesofGreen said:


> I hear Wooster is coming out with brush-phone that has a roller application.


:thumbup:


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

i dont like touchscreens for this very reason, but anyway, i myself have a motorola Q9C (windows mobile), and, don't LAUGH, i actually wrap it in Saran Wrap every day to keep dust/overspray from destroying it.
Before i wrap in saran wrap, the screen is covered by sticky plastic i get from Wallymart in their camera section, it costs $3.00 for LCD protectors, i just cut them to size, theni have a very lightweight thin silicone sleeve custom made/fitted for a Moto Q9 model.
having said all that, just go to www.ebay.com and you'll find all the ipod/iphone accessories you could ever want.:thumbsup:


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

I have film on the display. I currently use an ifrogz case with an open front. Typically I like to use a clamshell type sturdy case at work but I like the grip I get with the ifrogz case.

I keep the iphone in my front pocket with the display toward my leg. After a day of spraying I notice my pockets have overspray dust in them and all over the speaker, mic charger area but comes off with a soft tooth brush. I clean the phone constantly regardless but the new display on the 3GS doesn't dirty as easy as 2nd gen and 3rd gen models.

I use Krud Kutter on my case every now and then to remove any paint smudges.


----------



## ShadesofGreen (Aug 26, 2009)

Good ideas, guys.


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

I just switched from a Samsung i-730 to an iPhone. Man, I've got to tell you guys... it beats everything I've ever had! If you're still on Blackberry or another type of smartphone / PDA... I recommend looking at it. 

It took me a long time to look at it because my perception of it has always been that it is more of a toy. So, a couple of our salesmen got them and sung their praises. I'm really glad I made the switch. 

I'm pretty hard on phones. If you think painting is a dirty job... try working in the paint factory! I've even dropped phones into huge vats of paint with the mixer running... oops!

So... sorry to go off topic a bit...

There is a rubber case for the iPhone that will protect the outside from drops and shocks... and your nasty hands! Also, there are a couple of different types of screen protectors. 

Now, if you need to clean paint off of your phone you need to consider the type of paint. MEK will almost certainly melt your phone. So... start with weak solvents like Naptha or denatured alcohol. The old saying, 'A stitch in time saves nine' applies here... the sooner you get to it the better. Now, for acrylic based coatings you may have better luck with ammoniated type strippers... like wax stripper. 

Always test somewhere before doing your whole phone!


----------

